# 1010 Bachoe - Hydraulics Question?



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi all, it has been a while, been out of commission for a while....

My 1962 1010 gas backhoe is still running to my amazement. Last weekeed something happened to the swing cylinder on the backhoe. It will swing all the way to the left, but only half way back to the right. Everything else seems to be working ok.... any thoughts?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Something jammed in the pivot? if it moves half way, shouldn't it move all the way?
Or a seriously bent rod.


----------



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

ErnieS said:


> Something jammed in the pivot? if it moves half way, shouldn't it move all the way?
> Or a seriously bent rod.


Appreciate the feedback. 

This is a JD 50 backhoe attachment, and it is a hydraulic pivoting cylinder (if that makes any sense) it does not just all of a sudden stop half way, it slows down and just runs out of steam and can't continue swinging. Nothing is bent from what I can see. This backhoe has been on her last leg ever since I bough her 3 yrs ago, but I have managed to put in 800 ft of driveway up a steep hill with it, and I'm almost done. Don't want to put in a lot of $, just wanted to see if there might be a quick fix of sort. Topped off the hydraulic fluid, so she is not low on fluids.


----------



## stooki4u (Oct 2, 2012)

Check that hyd couplers are plugged in otherwise u may have an issue with the cylinder piston may have come loose


----------

